
What Emoji Say About Music - xinit
https://insights.spotify.com/es/2017/05/02/spotify-emoji-music/
======
jasonmotylinski
Here's Beyonce vs Jay Z:
[https://public.tableau.com/shared/F2M9M742R?:display_count=y...](https://public.tableau.com/shared/F2M9M742R?:display_count=yes)

------
4ni1
This is awesome!!

